# Grayson Refurb



## Sanny (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi
Starting to go back together nicely ;D 
Did not realise how much work it's going to take to get it back together.
What type of oil should I be using to lubricate the main shaft?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 16, 2009)

Sanny It would be helpful if you put locaton in your sig line or personal text block. 
I use Mobie velocolite 1O for my 9' south bend spindle. 
Shell has Tona s Series oils that would also work I would go with a 32 for the spindle and a 68 for the ways. 
One shop I worked at got the shell stuff by the 5 gallon bucket. 
Tin


----------



## Sanny (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Tin
I will ask the engineers at work if they have any.
I'm going to have to strip the main shaft as I forgot to put the drive belt on :-[


----------



## black85vette (Aug 16, 2009)

You mean the spindle shaft? Use a link belt and you won't have to take the shaft out.

http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/powertwistplus.htm

They come under several names / brands. You can even find them on eBay.


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Sanny 
Looking good, here is a link you may fined interesting
http://www.lathes.co.uk/grayson/index.html

Regards Rob


----------

